# just got a vizsla puppy with dwarfism



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

i just got Sarah she is my first V she was given to me by my cousin who rescued her from being put down by a breeder who didn't want to sell her because she has dwarfism.

anyone have any advice or know anyone who can?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey I think there's someone else on this forum that has a pup with dwarfism.

Heres the link: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,865.0.html


----------



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------

